# 2006 jeep liberty limited diesel. 4x4



## cb88 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone use this for plowing?
I'm thinking of buying it.


----------



## cb88 (Aug 9, 2010)

Commerical sites


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

havent plowed with our but its fantastic in the snow....i do have a blizzard mount if you need one.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Watch trans and tc for problems...


----------

